# Symantec löst SecurityAlert aus



## Devilfrank (27 April 2002)

Der Computerwurm Klez läßt sich nicht stoppen. Vor allem Privatanwender sollen betroffen sein.

http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Security_Alert_KLEZ_260402.php3
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]

Gruss Frank


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Mai 2002)

Seit einigen Stunden werden angebliche Removal-Tools des Herstellers F-Secure verschickt. 
Diese Nachricht ist eine Fälschung, im Anhang mit dem Namen setup.exe befindet sich der Schädling KLEZ.H selbst.

Die gefälschte Nachricht kann folgenden Inhalt haben:

_W32.Klez.E is a special dangerous virus that spread
through email.
F-Secure give you the special W32.Klez.E removal tools

For more information,please visit
http://www.F-Secure.com_

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

Dieser Klez geht mir langsam aber sicher deutlich auf den Keks. Jeden Tag etliche dieser dämlichen Schädlinge im Posteingang...


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Mai 2002)

*Klez jetzt auch über Websites?*

BlueMerlin berichtet:

Bisher war man von einer Infektion ausgegangen, die ihren Ursprung in einer infektiösen Datei besitzt, die als Anhang einer Email an ahnungslose Internet-Nutzer verschickt wird. In einem uns vorliegenden Fall wurden infektiöse Dateien allerdings im temporären Cache Verzeichnis des Internet-Explorers gefunden, was heißt, die Datei kann unmöglich über ein Email gestartet worden sein. Bei den gefundenen Dateien handelt es sich um die typischen Dateien der Endung BAT und PIF.
Dies nährt den Verdacht, dass der Wurm auch durch den Besuch von präparierten Webseiten das System infizieren kann, da die Infektion selbst völlig unbemerkt verläuft und auch die Versendung des Wurms als Bestandteil seiner schädlichen Funktionen über eine eigene SMTP Engine völlig unbemerkt vom Anwender verläuft.
Siehe auch: http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Secure_KLEZ_Webseiten_190502.php3


Gruss Frank


----------

